# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Account Recovery Service

## 4400DpsBooster

Out of the 30 accounts I have recovered in the last two months I have gotten 23 of them to work. I only need an email that is associated with this person or their name. I charge $10-$100 depending on the account or 20% of their wealth. Payment will only be asked for once the account is recovered. Add me on discord Etherblade#6730

----------


## 4400DpsBooster

bump thread

----------


## series60v3

> Out of the 30 accounts I have recovered in the last two months I have gotten 23 of them to work. I only need an email that is associated with this person or their name. I charge $10-$100 depending on the account or 20% of their wealth. Payment will only be asked for once the account is recovered. Add me on discord Etherblade#6730



High plz PM me to discuss this further, I am in need of your assistance for payment. Thanks

----------

